# Scores on the doors - keeping track of the beans I use



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm curious if other members use any apps to record what beans they use, how they rate them and what settings were used on the grinder for a particular batch. I've adapted an app called wine+ on android for the purpose. I use the following fields:

Wine name = coffee name

Varietal = customised in settings to now offer "coffee". This means I can search by coffee and distinguish from the hundred-odd wines I've rated on the app

Rating = 0 to 5 stars, provided by half-star, ie, can give a bean 3.5 out of 5

Notes = I add a description of the flavours and if I remember, the grind settings I used on my Vario so I've got a good place to start on fresh bags

Price = has been an interesting one. I use a lot of Notes coffee and have found the price fluctuate over the year for particular beans. If it's gone up then they tend to sell me them at the old price!

Producer

Region

Country

Purchased From

And finally I get to add a photo of the bag and it appears on the list when I go into the app.

Whilst the overhead of putting the information can be time consuming, and I frequently forget, it's great when you see a bag of familiar beans and can't remember whether they suited your palate or not.

Is anyone else using anything similar?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a look at perfect shot for IOS . It does some of what you require .

The grind settings are flexible enough on it

Allows pics of machine grinder beans and notes ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Something that allows dose output brew method might be cool


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds a good idea, do you know anything suitable for android? (Just had a look and didn't find anything)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How hard is it to create an app i wonder!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have a look at perfect shot for IOS . It does some of what you require .
> 
> The grind settings are flexible enough on it
> 
> Allows pics of machine grinder beans and notes ....


Just downloaded and installed. Looks very useful! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Just downloaded and installed. Looks very useful! Thanks for the tip!


It's not perfect but for £2 it's worth a look


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> How hard is it to create an app i wonder!


I struggle using my new phone ...

I'm surprised one of the more tech minded members hasn't had a stab at one though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Plenty of free sites out there.

May have a peek.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Just downloaded and installed. Looks very useful! Thanks for the tip!


Unfortunately they haven't ported that over to android yet! I'll need to stick with the wine app.

All of these apps are pretty simple - they amount to storing the data in a table with a UI over the top, but afraid that's way beyond my ability!

I might drop the wine app people an email. They provide the same rating apps for tea, beer and so forth. I'll see if they have any interest and if positive, I'll come back and ask for what fields everyone would want.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

centaursailing said:


> Sounds a good idea, do you know anything suitable for android? (Just had a look and didn't find anything)


Only decent coffee app I've found on android is the London Coffee app, but that's probably not much use to you in the NE!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think I'm go to start a new thread and see if will prompt anyone to try and make one ...


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think I'm go to start a new thread and see if will prompt anyone to try and make one ...


In the mean time I have gone back to that developer too. Will update your thread if they respond as I've suggested they crowd source the functionality


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

centaursailing said:


> Sounds a good idea, do you know anything suitable for android? (Just had a look and didn't find anything)


A quick google brought this up: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flavordex.coffee - no idea how good it is


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

That's not bad. There's a list of "public coffees" which all seem to be sold in the US, then you can add your own. Can't see an option to take a photo of the bag and store it against a record, but the rest of the app looks like this:


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like they have a website to share reviews on too, maybe the 'public coffees' come from there? http://flavordex.com/coffee


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

VJC said:


> Looks like they have a website to share reviews on too, maybe the 'public coffees' come from there? http://flavordex.com/coffee


When you download the app you get the option to create an account with them. I'm guessing that adding a review of your own allows you to share it with the flavordex account as there doesn't seem to be anyway of adding a review through the website. You can put a location in the Tasting Location field and it is then possible to search on it. So if we all started using it and agreed a location of UK then we could filter out the American beans


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the lead, I must install the app and have a look.


----------

